# CSS Eigenschaft mit JQuery ausgeben



## SonMiko (18. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir heute die Frage gestellt, ob bzw. wie es möglich ist, CSS Eigenschaften eines Objektes, auszugeben.
Wenn ich beispielsweise ein Objekt mit der ID "test" benenne und ihm anhand des "style" Attributes eine Hintergrundfarbe zuordne - wie kann ich diese dann in einer Variablen speichern?

Leider hat das ".attr" an dieser Stelle nicht geholfen. Ich habe versucht auf veschiedene Wege die Hintergrundfarbe anzusprechen (style:background-color, style:backgroundColor, css:...) was leider erfolglos verblieb.

Hat jemand eine Idee - oder ist es gar nicht möglich aktuelle CSS Eigenschaften zu ermitteln die man direkt mit dem Style Attribut hinzugefügt hat?

Liebe Grüße,

Mike


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (18. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Mike,

probier es mal mit .css():

```
var color = $('#test').css('background-color');
```

Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## SonMiko (18. Oktober 2010)

Hi Matthias,

vielen Dank für die Lösung.
Ich hatte es noch mit css('backgroundColor'); ausprobiert  und dann leider dran gegeben.
Ich komme immer durcheinander bei der JavaScript CSS Syntax und der Normalen.

Jedenfalls funktioniert Dein Tipp - vielen Dank *geklickt*.

Besten Gruß,

Mike


----------

